

Best UI for a weather site I've seen yet - hafichuk
http://forecast.io/#/f/51.0453,-114.0581

======
muchabi
This was posted on Hacker News a while back too:

[http://blog.forecast.io/its-not-a-web-app-its-an-app-you-
ins...](http://blog.forecast.io/its-not-a-web-app-its-an-app-you-install-from-
the-web/)

They put a lot of effort into making it work for mobile devices, and it is
indeed gorgeous. Last I checked it still stuttered a bit on Android though,
though it's wonderful on my iPad.

